# Bridal



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 18, 2012)

I know you guys and girls are used to the outdoor/nature photography ... but I am not real good at that kind of work ... so here a little sample of some studio work .... 

Cricket ...  a little inspiration  ... maybe...





































Thanks for looking...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow wow wow!!! Jimmy that is just the inspiration I need!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thought it may !!  Thanks


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 18, 2012)

beautiful work sir !!! i know that is what it is gonna take to start paying for equipment but dang i hate taking pictures of folks that aren't "doing" something !!! i got burned REAL bad on my last wedding and it took the taste out of my mouth a bit. frogs and snakes may not cooperate all the time but they don't make me lose money either   thank you for sharing with us, they inspire me as well


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yea.... I been burned several times too ... and it hurts !!   I don't mind Bridals like this ...but the actual weddings take a toll !!  I've turned down a few lately because I got "the feeling" .... if you get "the feeling" ...better run Forest run!!

I got to get better at frogs and stuff ....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 18, 2012)

let me tell ya, if you EVER have the opportunity to hook up with RIP18 on a critter shoot it will be like the "condensed orange juice" of learnin' !!! that rascal is one fine fella and an excellent teacher. i would love for us to have another forum get together and shoot sometime so we can put faces to names.  your shutter mushing expertise could help all of us shoot better as well


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep I agree f1. I haven't met any of y'all in person yet! 

Jimmy I did that 1 wedding & while it was not too bad since I knew the bride & her family I really think I'd enjoy the bridal shoot more!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey jimmy in #5 is that 1 of the backdrops you told me about?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey ... if someone puts a critter crash course on and that doesn't leave us way S. Ga folks out ... I'd be up to it ... I'lll keep an eye open for it .... 

I been thinking about offering some studio workshops .... I am in the deep South of GA .... if they is/are enough interest ... I may be game for that also....

Would love to meet/get to know face to face with others here ....

Thanks for the work commets...


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cricket ....that is one of the ones I was talking about ... used it as a formal setting a at prom one year .... I have several of those boxed away .... I need to pull them out....

The # 1 background is a(Big) hand painted from one of the time painters .... set me back $1800 used... but in great shape....  my wife has painted a few that we use too ....

Jimmy K


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome shots. Beautiful


----------



## cornpile (Aug 19, 2012)

Dont get no better than that,you have got it.Colors are topnotch


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow!  Awesome work Briarpatch!  Something tells me you are selling yourself short on nature shots with all your knowledge on lighting like this!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks ... 

I just have much better control of the lighting in the studio .... and it does not hurt to have studied under some of the "Masters" of studio lighting .... and to understand "photography" ... it is just mostly about "light".    

For some reason ... I haven't  been able to make my outdoor lighting "gel" as well as the studio.... I need to get motivated to get out and shoot more .... 

I tried to shoot a spray plane yesterday ... late evening,   I grabbed the camera and ran out the door ... flew down the road on the JD Gator only to find that the trip was his last down that field.... raced over to the next field he was spraying... only to find that instead of flying long ways ... he was going across the field .... and that I was on the wrong side of the field to get the right light...  got sprayed with the spray .... ran home to bathe and clean the stuff off my lens before it killed both of us... just my kind of luck with outdoors .... 

I AM going to get a shot of that plane ... one day!!


----------



## quinn (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome shots BP! I'm sure she was excited with the results!


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Aug 20, 2012)

beautiful shots. i hope to get that good one day!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks Jeep.... lots of practice ... You can do it .... 

Study the "Light" ... figure out light and the photography will fall in place .... after all photography is mostly "reflected light"...

Quinn ... she was ... very easy to work with ....


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

We might see mostly outdoor-related shots, but sharing masterful studio shots sure don't hurt either!  What great bridal shots!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks again ... 

I wasn't sure if these would "fit" into this section ... I took the chance to see ....


----------

